# some new stuff!!



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We spent about 4 hours at the processor yesterday... lemme tell you, what an eye opener. I've always said, i'll eat the burger but i don't wanna meet the cow... and yesterday we met the cow:shocked:

We weren't expecting to be back there, the next i know they are putting one down and hoisting him up to start the process... But, it's as fresh as you can get lol.

We are able to get anything we like from them, the owner is charging us 1$ a lb for the stuff they are otherwise going to throw away, only because he feels it slows em down a little but, but next time i'll take my own knife and i'll wait by the back where they dump everything and just pull off what we want to keep and i'll trim it up there so were out of the way more  sooo here is what we got. pizzleX2, 2 testi's, 4 trachea and gullet, 4 HUGE peices of cheek meat, a massive tongue, and 2 spleen.

Not a bad for 34 bucks 
This isn't everything only about half.
From left to right, testes, pizzle, tongue, trachea, spleen.



there were only 2 bulls there that day so not many pizzles unfortunately... and the way they are supposed to be dried is at 170 for 70 hours+ and i don't want the house wreaking of bully sticks so were not going to dry them  for Tobi's dinner yesterday i gave him one of them, the smaller of the 2 which he proceeded to slurp down like a spaghetti noodle... all 3 feet of it, and i didn't even have a chance to get pictures as it was so quick 
Here's a pic of his trachea which he was not wanting to eat but just play with and toss around in the air, i don't know that he knew what to do with it, so i ended up splitting it into 2 pieces for him and he then had a nice chew on it. 


These massive things are 2 beef shoulders and legs that were given to us, they were freezer burnt and he wanted to clear up the space in his freezer... good for us!!!




We didn't give him the bone, we just let him mess around with one while we broke the other one down... it kept him busy for the entire time.
The end result was a whopping 32lbs of free meat, and under the brown exterior was very nice bright red meat!!


oh... and i ended up breaking our good filet knife  all the trachea and membrane and stuff was so hard to cut through without it!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It took me a few minutes to figure out what a pizzle is. That meat looks great!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome!!! I am excited for you!!! No lung? Maybe next time!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> Awesome!!! I am excited for you!!! No lung? Maybe next time!


nah, we just filled up with that 32lbs of free meat, and until we find a freezer were happy with we won't have much room  btw Lisa!! how does the trachea affect the stools? does it tighten things up like bone would as it's mainly just cartilage?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Fresh beef and some freebies - nice!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I really don't notice any difference when I feed trachea/gullet in poops. It is something I feed at least 2 x/week because it is such a great chew and is so good for their joints, no change in their poops though that I have noticed with it. Really liver, pancreas and kidney are the only things I have to be careful with. Mine have been raw fed since 11/10 and they still get soft serve with to much of those organs. I am glad you found such a great source, now on to a freezer!!!!!!


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm slightly grossed out looking at all that stuff...I'm obviously still a newbie!!

Good for you though! That's an awesome haul.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BoxerPaws said:


> I'm slightly grossed out looking at all that stuff...I'm obviously still a newbie!!
> 
> Good for you though! That's an awesome haul.


It's definitely an acquired taste - for me, it's spleen. So thick and sticky, it makes me gag. But I'm alot better now.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

BoxerPaws said:


> I'm slightly grossed out looking at all that stuff...I'm obviously still a newbie!!
> 
> Good for you though! That's an awesome haul.





xellil said:


> It's definitely an acquired taste - for me, it's spleen. So thick and sticky, it makes me gag. But I'm alot better now.


exactly!! :lol: I didn't have a problem at the processor even when it was still warm and i was grabbing it and putting it in the box, it was when we got home after it'd hung out in the car on the drive home for 45 minutes that got me to gag a few times when i grabbed some bits of it.

I used to be horribly gaggy, and couldn't handle any of this kinda stuff, and now its really easy and doesn't bother me a bit, especially since we are getting to use things that would otherwise get wasted and it makes me happy that those animals aren't being 3/4 wasted.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Tobi said:


> exactly!! :lol: I didn't have a problem at the processor even when it was still warm and i was grabbing it and putting it in the box, it was when we got home after it'd hung out in the car on the drive home for 45 minutes that got me to gag a few times when i grabbed some bits of it.
> 
> I used to be horribly gaggy, and couldn't handle any of this kinda stuff, and now its really easy and doesn't bother me a bit, especially since we are getting to use things that would otherwise get wasted and it makes me happy that those animals aren't being 3/4 wasted.


I am a total PMR virgin except for intense research because I am not starting until 2wks but I just don't know. My boyfriend will be like "no way" and myself who doesn't eat meat...store bought is one thing but breaking it down and all is another. Does anyone just focus on purchasing from grocery stores and other places where everything is done for you? I mean maybe in the future will progress to such but not anytime soon...I don't think.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

frogdog said:


> I am a total PMR virgin except for intense research because I am not starting until 2wks but I just don't know. My boyfriend will be like "no way" and myself who doesn't eat meat...store bought is one thing but breaking it down and all is another. Does anyone just focus on purchasing from grocery stores and other places where everything is done for you? I mean maybe in the future will progress to such but not anytime soon...I don't think.


It's completely do-able actually, but you'll never get the range of things that you can get by going to sources such as processors and stuff... BUT, get to know people that get this stuff and they might clean it all up for you and portion it out for you for a price  And having everything bought from the store is a bit more expensive as well, but if money isn't a problem it'd be just fine to do it that way, when we first started pmr we did strictly stores till we got some good resources


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

BoxerPaws said:


> I'm slightly grossed out looking at all that stuff...I'm obviously still a newbie!!
> 
> Good for you though! That's an awesome haul.


I felt the same way. Just a little too nasty still for me. Tongue totally grosses me out. 
But yay for you guys to get FREE stuff!! I love free. And I love cheap as well of course. I don't think I'll ever be okay meeting the meat though. It needs to show up at my house already in nicely packaged pieces.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Good for Tobi and Jet! People can be such pansies! Lol It grossed me out too in the beginning, but it was about a month ago I had pieces of a calf I was cutting up smaller in my kitchen sink. Just ask Richelle, it's doable as she is a real wussy, and she does whatever it takes for Ania! hahaha


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

BoxerPaws said:


> I'm slightly grossed out looking at all that stuff...I'm obviously still a newbie!!
> 
> Good for you though! That's an awesome haul.


LOL ditto!! I keep thinking this raw feeding stuff is going to be a great weight loss tool, because right now I'm regularly losing my appetite. izza:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Tobi said:


> It's completely do-able actually, but you'll never get the range of things that you can get by going to sources such as processors and stuff... BUT, get to know people that get this stuff and they might clean it all up for you and portion it out for you for a price  And having everything bought from the store is a bit more expensive as well, but if money isn't a problem it'd be just fine to do it that way, when we first started pmr we did strictly stores till we got some good resources


The question is, "what price" 
Great pics though and great visual for us newbies. I could do some minimal breaking down but a whole shoulder...not so much
I have to be honest...I like the idea of just opening a package and handing it over. Let Yogi enjoy :wink:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

jenv101 said:


> LOL ditto!! I keep thinking this raw feeding stuff is going to be a great weight loss tool, because right now I'm regularly losing my appetite. izza:


Especially, one who doesn't eat meat herself and never would you find meat in our fridge. Whoo...this is going to be interesting and prob comical.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I only do supermarket meat and get my quail defeathered at a farm. I still do buy whole chickens/turkeys and cut em up. I think it's fun, LOL. When I get my third dog next year I'm going to get a chest freezer and buy from suppliers.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

How do you guys find suppliers like this? The only supplier I had (which I will not be using anymore) does ground meat and I want to find a place with whole pieces!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> How do you guys find suppliers like this? The only supplier I had (which I will not be using anymore) does ground meat and I want to find a place with whole pieces!


Well it's difficult if you're looking for dog food 

If your looking for bi-products from processing plants it's much easier and cheaper in general. It could take some foot work, it took me about 3 months to finally get my permit, and i've got to renew it in a month or two anyways :lol:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/9891-finally.html

Here is the thread about the permit, if you find a processing company in your area that would be willing to let you have or buy these types of things let me know and i'd be happy to find out who you would need to get in touch with in your state :biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I get my bulk meat through a small independent grocery store. A mom & pop store. I call in my orders on Monday or Tuesday morning and pick it up when it comes in on Thursday. Of course I have to buy by the case. He just adds my order to his, marks it up a little and lets me have it. It's easy money for him because he doesn't have to unpack it, weigh and wrap and price it and put it on shelves. He unloads it, I pick it up and leave. 

Don't try to call places to find your meats. Always visit in person. Tell them that you want to buy chicken backs and quarters (or whatever you want to buy) and beef heart and whatever else you want. Tell him you will buy it by the case. Most cases are 30# or 40#. CHeck on the size to make sure. My beef heart comes in 60# cases. Other people can get smaller cases of beef heart.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes definitely show up in person! Its so easy to say no over phone or email...

Good score! Looks tasty! :smile:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome score, Tobi!! 

Sounds like quite the experience! Its cool that you can go and provide all of that variety for him and OH SO FRESH! LOL 

Congrats, love the pictures too. He looks pretty pleased!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

BoxerPaws said:


> I'm slightly grossed out looking at all that stuff...I'm obviously still a newbie!!
> 
> Good for you though! That's an awesome haul.


I've come a long way since starting raw, and I still find the pictures to be gross and fascinating at the same time! I used to almost never cook meat at home because I hated handling it and cutting it up. I still don't cook that much meat, but Louis has definitely helped me improve :nod:

What a lucky doggy :biggrin:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

frogdog said:


> The question is, "what price"
> Great pics though and great visual for us newbies. I could do some minimal breaking down but a whole shoulder...not so much
> I have to be honest...I like the idea of just opening a package and handing it over. Let Yogi enjoy :wink:


I think it's also about what you're comfortable with. I've been used to seeing organs and all the crazy things that belong on the inside of an animal's belly since I was a kid because I spent my summers in Asia. Yet I can't see myself hacking up a cow or sawing away at trachea 

My dog eats a little over 2 lbs of meat over the course of one week...10 lbs would last him over a month. Until I get another dog and buy a chest freezer, there's just no way I need that much meat. That's not saying one day I won't become a master butcher in my own kitchen...anything is possible, but I guess I'm still relatively a raw newbie :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what a find........tobi and the pup are going to be in love with you big time for all that you've gotten.

i've never noticed that cartilage firms or loosens.....but it's good for them with all that glucosamine and chondroitin...

and pizzles....i would never dry them....that's chock full of nutrients...i remember looking it up a way's back and the testicles...man, david, you done good...

oh, and can't forget the tongue.....a+++ score!

if you can get the thymus, pancreas, spleen and lungs next time, that'd be awesome....maybe each time get something different......you really have become the ultimate raw feeder.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> what a find........tobi and the pup are going to be in love with you big time for all that you've gotten.
> 
> i've never noticed that cartilage firms or loosens.....but it's good for them with all that glucosamine and chondroitin...
> 
> ...


The testicles kinda grossed me out... they're huge... and the one pizzle is MASSIVE...about 36" long and 2" in diameter!! 

I couldn't find the Thymus, or pancreas on them, we did get some spleen, and we passed on the lungs that time because we got so much for free and didn't have room! :lol: /orders a 30cu freezer 
The tongue was a steal as well as the HUGE chunks of cheek meat they gave us  usually they sell the tongue there for 4$ a lb.

Next time we'll get a full head as well, the USDA inspector was awesome, and offered us the whole head as it was 36mos+ and they couldn't sell it for human food :biggrin: but again we just didn't have the room, and he had a big set of horns on him too... wonder if those are too hard for dogs to chew on...

while we were there they slaughtered 4-5 of them, and they were going to go for another 4 hours... i can't imagine how much i could potentially come home with when we get a freezer :lol:

Oh... did i mention, all this is grass fed i spoke with the owner of the company and he informed me that all the farms that they come from are local and raised in pastures.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

david, next time take the bull testicle and fry you up some rocky mountain oysters....they is nummy


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> david, next time take the bull testicle and fry you up some rocky mountain oysters....they is nummy


I was thinking i could eat it like Tobi does :lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> I was thinking i could eat it like Tobi does :lol:


wash the grass off and take pics


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you keep going like this, you're gonna need a walk in freezer


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sooooooo JEALOUS!! What lucky dogs!

That being said... I could NEVER EVER EVER under any circumstances (I don't care if I was getting 200lbs of free meat), walk into a processing plant. Torture and death is all I would be able to think about. 0_0

Anyways... LOL, good job! Tongue alone costs me about $4/lb!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

jenv101 said:


> LOL ditto!! I keep thinking this raw feeding stuff is going to be a great weight loss tool, because right now I'm regularly losing my appetite. izza:


lol totally! esp it's my lunch time coming up & i dont think i can eat till dinner time :tongue:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Julie said:


> Sooooooo JEALOUS!! What lucky dogs!
> 
> That being said... I could NEVER EVER EVER under any circumstances (I don't care if I was getting 200lbs of free meat), walk into a processing plant. Torture and death is all I would be able to think about. 0_0
> 
> Anyways... LOL, good job! Tongue alone costs me about $4/lb!


It wasn't as bad as i thought it would be... like.. what i had pictured in my mind, they are very mindful of the animals that they use there... it's done quickly which was my biggest thing. They die to let us survive and I definitely have much more respect for those beautiful animals and the purpose that they serve. Seeing that though is definitely not for everybody and i can total understand where you're coming from.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

All I can say is - lucky lucky Tobi...and the little pup you rescued as I'm sure he'll be enjoying the fruits of your labour. I hope you find him a wonderful home if you do decide not to keep him. Don't be swayed by all us dog lovers, you've got to do what's best for you in the end and your circumstances even if you have a difficult landlord.
PS. I so want to go into my local butcher and ask the young chap I normally deal with if I can have a 'bull's penis and testicles' just to see his face ha ha ha!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I think the minute I tell my boyfriend that I am going to buy a penis and testes to feed to my dog that will be the END of raw feeding :wink:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

jenv101 said:


> LOL ditto!! I keep thinking this raw feeding stuff is going to be a great weight loss tool, because right now I'm regularly losing my appetite. izza:


That is funny! You will get used to it, I promise.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

sozzle said:


> All I can say is - lucky lucky Tobi...and the little pup you rescued as I'm sure he'll be enjoying the fruits of your labour. I hope you find him a wonderful home if you do decide not to keep him. Don't be swayed by all us dog lovers, you've got to do what's best for you in the end and your circumstances even if you have a difficult landlord.
> PS. I so want to go into my local butcher and ask the young chap I normally deal with if I can have a 'bull's penis and testicles' just to see his face ha ha ha!


That would be too funny!!!



Caty M said:


> I think the minute I tell my boyfriend that I am going to buy a penis and testes to feed to my dog that will be the END of raw feeding :wink:


No way! just don't tell him what it is when you say "hun i need help cutting through this tendon, it's really a tough one!" :lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> It wasn't as bad as i thought it would be... like.. what i had pictured in my mind, they are very mindful of the animals that they use there... it's done quickly which was my biggest thing. They die to let us survive and I definitely have much more respect for those beautiful animals and the purpose that they serve. Seeing that though is definitely not for everybody and i can total understand where you're coming from.


that certainly makes ME feel better about eating meat.....

and, two years ago, i would never have walked into a processing plant. i will now.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Tobi said:


> It wasn't as bad as i thought it would be... like.. what i had pictured in my mind, they are very mindful of the animals that they use there... it's done quickly which was my biggest thing. They die to let us survive and I definitely have much more respect for those beautiful animals and the purpose that they serve. Seeing that though is definitely not for everybody and i can total understand where you're coming from.


If you get a chance you should watch Temple Grandin. It's been on HBO. It is about her life and how she has changed the way slaughter houses and feed lots handle the animals.
It's really quite amazing. Last year my sister and I got to go listen to her speak and for anyone that is an animal lover, it was an awesome experience.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

GEE Tobi sure is purty! Haha. I have wanted a white bull terrier for SO long. That was the first breed I tried to convince Nick to get. He said no at the time, but now he wants one. Our friends have a brindle female who is about 7 or 8 months and they got a white male who was born just a few days after Buck. We got to see him the other day. He is SOOOO adorable! I am so used to the floppy sloppy bluetick pup that I was taken aback by how solid and hard Patton's little body was! Hahaha. It was the first time I have had a bull terrier pup in my lap in a LONG time!

I don't know if I could do it. Maybe the fact that they are "very mindful" as you put it, would help. My husband could do it. He has offered to kill poultry and rabbits if we ever buy them alive. I would have no problem skinning anything as long as I never saw it alive. He knows hot do dispatch them properly so I would be ok with it. We see a lot of live animals being sold on CL. It is very tempting. I would only stick to meat rabbits though. I would never do that to one someone had as a pet. I just don't think it's fair, even if the person didn't know.

I would LOVE to get my hands on some of that stuff! You can do some researching for me on a WA license for sure!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> that certainly makes ME feel better about eating meat.....
> 
> and, two years ago, i would never have walked into a processing plant. i will now.


It did for me seeing it... i honestly thought if i saw that kind of thing i'd be sick, and not want to eat it anymore but knowing that they are treated well, and pastured until they are brought in.


Khan said:


> If you get a chance you should watch Temple Grandin. It's been on HBO. It is about her life and how she has changed the way slaughter houses and feed lots handle the animals.
> It's really quite amazing. Last year my sister and I got to go listen to her speak and for anyone that is an animal lover, it was an awesome experience.


I've seen this advertised a few times, i've just never payed attention to what it was about >< I'll for sure check it out.



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> GEE Tobi sure is purty! Haha. I have wanted a white bull terrier for SO long. That was the first breed I tried to convince Nick to get. He said no at the time, but now he wants one. Our friends have a brindle female who is about 7 or 8 months and they got a white male who was born just a few days after Buck. We got to see him the other day. He is SOOOO adorable! I am so used to the floppy sloppy bluetick pup that I was taken aback by how solid and hard Patton's little body was! Hahaha. It was the first time I have had a bull terrier pup in my lap in a LONG time!
> 
> I don't know if I could do it. Maybe the fact that they are "very mindful" as you put it, would help. My husband could do it. He has offered to kill poultry and rabbits if we ever buy them alive. I would have no problem skinning anything as long as I never saw it alive. He knows hot do dispatch them properly so I would be ok with it. We see a lot of live animals being sold on CL. It is very tempting. I would only stick to meat rabbits though. I would never do that to one someone had as a pet. I just don't think it's fair, even if the person didn't know.
> 
> I would LOVE to get my hands on some of that stuff! You can do some researching for me on a WA license for sure!


I'll look into it for Washington state, i know there are a lot of you from there on these boards!! including myself! :lol:

Me too... and when we finally got one, I've never looked at any other dogs the same way. whenever i interact with another dog it feels weird if it doesn't nearly bowl me over!! and when he gets in your lap he feels like he weighs a ton puting only one foot on your inner thigh! and has no idea why you're wincing and groaning


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Sooooooooo jealous!!!! I HAVE to get one of those permits. I'd be in hog heaven.  ...maybe not hog, definitely cow and deer heaven though!!! O:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Tobi said:


> It did for me seeing it... i honestly thought if i saw that kind of thing i'd be sick, and not want to eat it anymore but knowing that they are treated well, and pastured until they are brought in.
> 
> 
> I've seen this advertised a few times, i've just never payed attention to what it was about >< I'll for sure check it out.
> ...


Haha. I'm sure! Patton isn't a standard sized bull terrier either. I think his dad is a miniature but there was a lot more weight to that pup than I thought there would be! And I appreciate the help. I know Abi is interested as well.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Sooooooooo jealous!!!! I HAVE to get one of those permits. I'd be in hog heaven.  ...maybe not hog, definitely cow and deer heaven though!!! O:


kk, i called around for a few hours this morning. They don't have any in edibles forms for state anymore, that was done away with in 2007. I also called the USDA for texas dept, and she said that you would have to get a form to remove them from an inspector at the usda inspected facility, so if you have a processor in mind call them find out when the usda inspector is there, and you can go in and get a form from him to fill out.

btw this is
TEXAS ONLY ^^^


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

O:!

Sweet!! Doesn't sound too bad or hard! 
I wonder if deer must be processed at a USDA inspected facility? Idk, all I know is I want deer necks, organs, bones! :O
I won't complain about beef though.


----------

